#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-07-25
<Cheesehead> h00k: LoCo wiki page.  Yeah, last night the idea fairy visited me
<Cheesehead> And she wouldn't stop hitting me until I added the upcoming events link.
<Cheesehead> If it helps with scraping, that events page has an ical link.
 * Cheesehead doesn't use ical. If he doesn't remember it, then it wasn't worth remembering.
<h00k> Cheesehead: Yeah, we have a syndication plugin that does the blog syndication, I just have to figure out how to have it get the events similarly
<h00k> oi
<mikeputnam> salutations
<h00k> It's a MC Chris morning
<mikeputnam> i had a #11 2 Breakfast Burritos, hash brown thingy,  and a black coffee
<mikeputnam> MCBreakfast
<mikeputnam> oO
<h00k> I like those breakfast burritos
<mikeputnam> cheesy-eggy-chewy-tortillaz
<h00k> of delicious
<h00k> I haven't had any in a while
<mikeputnam> i shouldn't have had any. taste gud = bad for me.   :(
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-07-26
 * Cheesehead comes back in for breakfast after a long morning painting
<h00k> painting, that sounds fun
<h00k> I took a convenient motorcycle ride to our datacenter and back
<mikeputnam> h00k: when i interned at a bank, i'd ride my motorcycle to work and bungee desktops to the rear seat
<mikeputnam> then claim mileage
<mikeputnam> :)
<h00k> mikeputnam: that's awesome. I have the Ubuntu bag from store.canonical.com that fits my laptop nicely
 * Cheesehead comes in for a break after this fifth hour of painting.
<Cheesehead> Ah, I think I'm about done with it for the day.
<Cheesehead> Now for more bookkeeping...
<Cheesehead> ...or perhaps a nap first...
<h00k> naps are fantastic
<h00k> I want one.
<h00k> but I have to iron a bunch again.
 * Cheesehead yawns
<Cheesehead> That was a great nap
<Cheesehead> Followed by a couple great hours of (sigh) bookkeeping
<h00k> more ironing
<Cheesehead> What are you ironing, an airport?
<h00k> no, chair covers for the reception
<Cheesehead> Congratulations must be  in order then. When is the date?
<h00k> Saturday
<Cheesehead> Most felicitations.
<Cheesehead> My wedding was a lot of fun. My bro-in-law did the DJ, and he was great.
<Cheesehead> How do you type while ironing?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-07-27
<h00k> practice
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-07-28
<mikeputnam> 7/28 today
#ubuntu-us-wi 2019-07-22
<kiwi_61> I am looking for some help setting up an old PC with a usb printer connected to it as a Ubuntu Print server with Samba and Cups
<kiwi_61> I followed the Ubuntu guide ... edited the conf files and restarted the services ... My windows PCs can not see the Ununtu box
